# Has anyone heard of a Canon Camera "A"?



## thebigwoo

Not A-1 or AE-1 or anything at all w/ a 1 attached to it....
Sorry folks, it's definitely vintage but not really old enough to be a classic....My guess is the vintage is late 70's to early 80's.
On the front it simply states Canon Camera "A" ... Also on the front "Motor Drive.... Red Eye Reduction" and that's about it. It came w/ a nice flash unit and carrying case. Hoping it's a good find to use in the Rocky Mtn's for wildlife stills and birdwatching. My digital camera cant zoom enough.
Thanks in advance


----------



## usayit

Canon Camera Museum

A good complete historical listing of canon's products.


----------



## thebigwoo

Thanks USAyit,
I went through that entire site and of all of the "A-..." models, there is no page for a model "Camera A". I dunno, Maybe this was a generic/bargain model that Canon made....Or maybe it's a fake!? I could snap a photo of the camera if that would help....?


----------



## Mike_E

You might try posting a photo, that sometimes helps.


----------



## thebigwoo

This is it. I took a chance on it because everything appears to be working perfectly and it was 50% off of the tag at the local thrift store so I thought $15 wasn't too bad for my first vintage 35mm...... Also included was a very large vintage Kogaku zoom lens in its own leather case.

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1251.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1254.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1255.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1256.jpg

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1257.jpg


----------



## usayit

I'd like to help further but I can't...  they block photobucket at work... :-(


----------



## jbylake

Arrrrghhhhh!, I spent 30 or 40 minutes searching for this camera, and can't find a thing.  Might want to contact a company called Camtron, in Cincinatti OH.  They know a thing about Canon's.

J.:meh:


----------



## usayit

I know that camera... its a toy...  Canon toy camera for kids.  The flash handle is nondetachable...etc... 

Lens is not interchangeable... viewfinder is actually TLR like..  quality is that of l... a toy.  The hint is the "focus free" plastic lens.  

I used to have one when I was younger...  I see them occasionally for $1 or so.


----------



## thebigwoo

D'Ohh!! You're kidding !!??

A kids model w/ auto rewind, motor drive and red eye reduction!? Sheesh..... They took their kids models seriously. 
Are you absolutely sure about this model because the flash handle detaches w/ a simple small knob on the underside of the camera....

I was so stoked about that super old extra 135mm 1:4 lens from Japan that came w/ it that I never thought it could be a kids model.... Oh well....


----------



## usayit

thebigwoo said:


> D'Ohh!! You're kidding !!??
> 
> A kids model w/ auto rewind, motor drive and red eye reduction!? Sheesh..... They took their kids models seriously.
> Are you absolutely sure about this model because the flash handle detaches w/ a simple small knob on the underside of the camera....



I might be wrong about the flash (years ago since I "played" with one)... but I am pretty sure about the toy camera.  See the "lens" where the prism housing should be???  When you look through the "viewfinder" you are actually looking through that plastic lens.  There is no mirror or prism in there.  No need to focus because the camera is "focus free".  Its a toy... trust me.  I don't believe Canon made the camera.  They simply allowed a toy manufacturer use the name.  I've seen several incarnations of the same camera baring different "branding" etc.. even different Canon "model names".


----------



## usayit

hard to find it in google... 1) its a toy 2) wasn't popular 3) wasn't sold widely 4) predates internet....

---FAKE--- Canon 50mm Camera -Kids Play Toy/Stage Prop


----------



## thebigwoo

D'Ohh!

Darn pirates...!!  

Definitely predates internet by about 20-25 yrs. OK, Thanks for the help. I'll keep hitting the thrift stores for one.... I'm awfully tempted to hang onto the extra 135mm 1:4 that came w/ it though. That sucker's at least 30-35 years old and looks like it was never used....


----------



## usayit

btw...  

thanks for the memories... and the laugh.  $29.99  hahahhaha


----------



## thebigwoo

usayit said:


> btw...
> 
> thanks for the memories... and the laugh.  $29.99  hahahhaha



Thank goodness that Goodwill offers your money back for up to 10 days..... Sheesh, Pretty ballsy of the pirates to add "Canon Corporation Made in Japan..." And a serial # and everything... Dicks


----------



## jbylake

Wow!, what a strange ending to this story.  Glad I logged back on, I've been searching for that camera for hour's now, among other things.  Very wierd.  Heck, I'd keep it just for a curio. 

Well, on to other pointless quests...

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## Derrel

Thanks for the laugh! That is absolutely hilarious! That same basic cheap "focus free" 35mm camera has been around for quite some time. It's a really amusing fake. Goodwill seems to be the repository for most of the similar cameras of that type, typically with a $1 price tag, $2 if the flash is with it.

I think it'd make a fine start to a Canon camera collection, what with that focus free lens and all.


----------



## Dwig

thebigwoo said:


> This is it. ... Also included was a very large vintage Kogaku zoom lens in its own leather case.
> ...



I think you'll find that this is not a Canon product and that it was not made in Japan. Its a simple plastic box camera: fixed focus (aka "focus free"), simple optical VF, ... . All of the "Canon" labeling is fraudulent.

BTW, "Kogaku" is not a brand; it is simple a Japanese word that means, roughly, "optical" or "optical company". It does appear in may of the older names of camera companies such a Nikon's old name "Nippon Kogaku" with simply meant "Japanese Optical Co."


----------



## thebigwoo

Apologies Dwig, that was bad communication on my part as I was trying to do 2 things at once.... The extra lens that was taped to the outside of the fake camera case is a Topcon Topcor Super..... I knew right away it was from an earlier era due to the character on the old leather lens case it was in. And then of couse the lens itself just looked far higher in quality than the camera.
I returned the fake canon this aft but hung onto the lens  :thumbup:
http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc276/CaptJackSparrow/IMG_1258.jpg

I figure no harm no foul on that since it wasn't priced separately and can't be used w/ the canon imposter anyways.... Guessing 1960's and rarely if ever used on the lens.


----------



## eyv_rock

i know im a couple years late to reply but i own one of this cameras and its not for kids my dad bought it for me and recently gave it to me and it is an excellent camera


----------



## Horngreen

WAIT You might check on Ebay as "toy" cameras are all the rage with LOMO people and you might be able to make your money back and then some. Run a roll through it and see what happens. If it's soft/fuzzy and has a mild light leak or two you might have struck gold! If not get your money back because that's camera won't cut it for nature photography in the mountains.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Reckon it allows less stray light in than a new Mark III?


----------



## Railphotog

I saw one of these being offered for sale on a local online site a while ago.  Either the seller didn't know what he had or was passing along something he got by being scammed.  I've seen other similar ones with either other camera brand names or generic names.  Its a simple point and shoot film camera.

I'm pretty sure Canon did not license their name for use on this toy camera!


----------



## compur

Also produced with the "Olympia" name (hoping to be confused with Olympus I presume).  Lots of 'em on eBay at all different prices but few, if any, buyers.


----------



## Derrel

compur said:


> Also produced with the "Olympia" name (hoping to be confused with Olympus I presume).  Lots of 'em on eBay at all different prices but few, if any, buyers.



I've heard the images these make are comparable to those that are made with middle- and higher-end Canon and Olympus film cameras...provided the user exercises good shooting fundamentals (ie. tripod, cable release, allowing vibrations to quell r triggering the shot,etc,etc.) and has a good sense of humor...but then I dunno...I do not know of anybody still shooting film with an Oly or a Canon...


----------



## cabledawg

Necro thread, I know.  Just wanted to add to this in case someone comes across it.  Matsui is the production company that made these cameras.  They even have some with their own name on them.  Also went under Olympia, Nikkon and Regal (just some others I've come across).

From what I've read elsewhere on the web (mostly people's accounts on how they acquired them), these cheap P&S-handed-off-as-SLR cameras were given out as promo "gifts" for cruises and time-share sales.  You know "come check our sales pitch and get a free gift for showing up!" type things.  Also from what what I've read, Canon never gave them permission to use their name on these products and I believe (although I cant find the reference now) that Canon sued them but couldnt win because the country in which these cameras are made in doesnt give a damn about copyright laws.

Just for reference I'll add some of the model names I've seen so far:

TC-8000 (with or without a "D" at the end)
Q5200
Q8200
S8200
Camera "A"
Camera "B"
CNx30
Kit 3006

Color variations exist.  Can be seen in all black, black with gold top/bottom plates or black with silver top/bottom plates.  There were two different flash units sold as well.  One with a rectangular head and one with a more circular head.  Camera bags given away with these can also vary.  Some were just very basic zipper bags with minimal padding and some came in what appears to be legit Canon branded bags with a buckle closure top flap and canvas material.  Since I haven't held one in my hands, I cant verify that nicer bags were legit Canon bags or just another knockoff.

As I come across more information, I'll post it up here.  I'm actually intrigued with these things however I wont spend a dime on one.

*EDIT*  Just found a few more "brand" names used: Olempia, Nokina, Nikai,  Canomatic,  Mitsubishi, Mitsuba, Mitake, Nikkei and Polo Sharpshots.  A slight variation of the body was sold under the names Pantium and Goldtek.


----------



## Derrel

Cabledawg-Best *necro thread addition* post I've ever seen on TPF. Bravo!


----------



## cabledawg

I really felt compelled to do it since I came across one of these cameras not too long ago.  It didnt look familiar (I'm not a Canon pro but do consider myself an aggressive enthusiast) so I looked up the model number and no dice.  Kept digging and digging using key words about what it looked like and such until I came across a blog with a little information about Matsui.  Eventually I found this thread (been on TPF for a little while but never saw the thread till now) and thought "why not add more info?"  So I spent the better part of a week compiling different names and model numbers, then posted the info I had found but kept finding more throughout the evening.  At this point, I would hope that anyone looking to buy one of these cameras can find this thread and make an informed decision on whether to purchase one or not.  Lomographers seem to enjoy them if acquiring for cheap or free but truth be told, they are junk.


----------



## Derrel

cabledawg said:
			
		

> >>SNIP>>>Lomographers seem to enjoy them if acquiring for cheap or free but truth be told, they are junk.



Yes, junk they are, indeed. I have seen three of these, all at Goodwill stores. These are very crummy devices. But...Lomography is about low-fidelity photography, in the main, so...I guess this might be a very high-grade low-fidelity camera. Right? Lol!


----------

